# Post your SSCX!



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Road Bike Review's CX forum has one, but I thought it sad that we don't have a SSCX thread on eMTBeeR.
Or maybe I just wanted yet *another* place to post pics of my new bike...
Anyway, CX season is pretty much over for most of us, but it seems SSers tend to keep riding their CX bikes year 'round instead of hanging them in a temperature- and humidity-controlled cellar to protect their tubulars.
Here's mine, show me yours!

Los


----------



## no mojo (Jun 13, 2006)

I just picked up a Masi cxss and will try to post some pictures over the weekend.


----------



## :EJ (Feb 20, 2012)

Sweet Nature Boy, love those forks. I've been racing a Felt Breed last couple of seasons, will get pics up when I can.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

mine won't be here for a couple months. Until then I'll look forward to this thread filling up with sweet pix


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

This did the duty last season. Ill post pics of my new build when its together later in the week.

***warning*** it will have slick tires until september!


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm digging that Schwinn in the background.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Sheepo5669 said:


> This did the duty last season. Ill post pics of my new build when its together later in the week.
> 
> ***warning*** it will have slick tires until september!


Nice! I figured that we'd see a greater diversity of SSCX bikes here than on RoadBikeReview.com.

Los


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

My new cross bike, built by a new local builder. Put a Selle An-Atomica saddle on there. So nice...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Another shot, from the rear. Yes, that is a bottle opener on the non-drive side.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Fap-tastic!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Gawd damn! Looks amazing. You are gonna cry when u get it muddy.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I just got it together today! Sweetest Motha ****in parts bin build I ever rode!

Got some 35mm fatty slicks on order for the urban assault.



















I really am sorry about the crap pictures. It really is embarrassing...


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Yikes! Nice bikes!!

Give me 5 years and then I'll be able to post mine.


----------



## speederson (Apr 3, 2012)

New to MTBR. Two more posts and I can post pics.


----------



## speederson (Apr 3, 2012)

One more...


----------



## speederson (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

holy cow that baby blue stinner? is freaking awesome. just gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. Its smooth as warm butter. I'll post dirty pics soon. 

Sheepo, what bars are those? Pretty shallow drop, no?


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

miwuksurfer said:


> Thanks guys. Its smooth as warm butter. I'll post dirty pics soon.
> 
> Sheepo, what bars are those? Pretty shallow drop, no?


They are ritchey pro Biomax. They are pretty light and very stiff.










I cut off the ends of the bar though because I never used them. Its grown on me since I first did it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

That's funny, that is what I have on the stinner upthread. Just didn't recognize them chopped.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Dirty after the race


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

2005 Moots Psychlo-X with ebb....


----------



## norty_mtb (Oct 23, 2007)

steel, belt drive, hydraulic discs


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

Mine, love it!


----------



## mtbkendall (Jan 16, 2004)

New Addition to the stable:


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice! Still loving my Nature Boy.
Great posts, everybody. Some awesome setups!

Los


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

DeSalvo belt drive cyclocross race bike. I love it.


----------



## boroef (Sep 19, 2007)

Stevens Super Prestige!
Tried 42x17 (magic gear), decided it was suicidal and am now down to a more sane 39x17


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

2010 Kona Major One.....I just bought this new yesterday.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

kmancrx said:


> Dirty after the race


 What is this beauty?:thumbsup:


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

jasevr4 said:


> What is this beauty?:thumbsup:


Thanks

Origin 8 CX700 all steel. This was after the CX race in Durham, NC.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

kmancrx said:


> Thanks
> 
> Origin 8 CX700 all steel. This was after the CX race in Durham, NC.


Nice one, looks great. Maybe I should go down that path.

I've been hunting a steel, disc SSCX frameset for a long time now. Was hoping for vertical dropouts and some sort of tensioning system but I think it's time to give up on that dream and go with horizontal dropouts.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

jasevr4 said:


> Nice one, looks great. Maybe I should go down that path.
> 
> I've been hunting a steel, disc SSCX frameset for a long time now. Was hoping for vertical dropouts and some sort of tensioning system but I think it's time to give up on that dream and go with horizontal dropouts.


It has tensioning screws in the track ends. I haven't had any problems with them. It has a derailleur hanger too if you want to do something weird--like put gears on it


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

kmancrx said:


> It has tensioning screws in the track ends. I haven't had any problems with them. It has a derailleur hanger too if you want to do something weird--like put gears on it


I actually have an Alfine 11 wheelset sitting here ready to go. Don't have a shifter yet - was going to get Versa VRS-11's, but I'm tempted to wait for Di2 now.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

*Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno*

My new cyclocross commuter! Chromo, SS, simple, cheap and fast as hell. I'm loving it. I have never ridden anything with dropper bars before but I am getting used to it.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Traitor Crusade SS. A bike that loves to be ridden on a road that begs to be ridden.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Sweet! Seriously considered a Traitor before I found my Nature Boy.

Los


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

dankilling said:


> Traitor Crusade SS. A bike that loves to be ridden on a road that begs to be ridden.


How does that bike ride?


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

ridefast84 said:


> How does that bike ride?


It's the best riding bike in my quiver! Which includes a Vicious Slider, Giant TCX, and a Niner. The hourglass stays do their job well, but the tube diameters keep things stiff laterally. Love it.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

My Crosscheck:










But it's actually a three speed. Tringlespeed? No derailers, though.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

SS/FG (flip flop rear wheel, ridden mostly FG), yeah it's technically a 26" wheel, but it's kind of a monster cross bike I guess. I don't really care, it's fun as hell!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

man, if i could pick up a nature boy with discs i'd buy one TODAY. until then, I wait as my bike is being sscx is being built.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I just got it together today! Sweetest Motha ****in parts bin build I ever rode!
> 
> Got some 35mm fatty slicks on order for the urban assault.
> 
> ...


How does the surly chain tensioner funtion ?? I'm thinking of turning my multi speed cx into a single speed...thx


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Does a FGCX qualify 
42/20 gearing seems to be the least wrong in most situations...


----------



## scrub74 (Apr 1, 2011)

How about an action shot?


----------



## blackeyes (Dec 30, 2011)

that STEVENS is so hot


----------



## VTRC (Nov 19, 2008)

Simple, cheap, and awesome.


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

*Once upon a time...*

in a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

Had this Nature Boy a couple of weeks now. Primarily my daily commuter but I've gotten it dirty a few times too.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Those Nature Boys are really nice bikes. A buddy of mine who works as a mechanic at my LBS has one that he rides just about everywhere. If I didn't already have a Cross-Check built up in a very similar manner, I'd be all over a Nature Boy.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

So, is racing cross (never raced cross myself) on a SS more or less of a factor than in the mtb world. In other words, is it less of a big deal with regards to fitness and being able to compete with the geared guys?

I know the climbing around here tends to be less in a CX race than an mtb race.

Ideas?

Also, are disc brakes allowed in all CX races now?


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> So, is racing cross (never raced cross myself) on a SS more or less of a factor than in the mtb world. In other words, is it less of a big deal with regards to fitness and being able to compete with the geared guys?
> 
> I know the climbing around here tends to be less in a CX race than an mtb race.
> 
> ...


I am a relatively novice racer with just one season under my belt but my impression is that running SS is not much of a disadvantage depending on the course. We had 2 weeknight race series here in town and one of the courses was flat with relatively few obstacles. There, running a SS was much tougher because the boys and girls with gears could plow you on the straights. The other course was a bit more technical with more off camber, more tight turns and a little bit of single track. There, running a SS was much less of a disadvantage, in fact some people ran better on SS than geared. From my limited experience the climbs tend to be short and steep so as long as you can muscle up them or run up them you will be fine

Discs have been allowed in all the races except the UCI races. Recently, however, that ban has been lifted and are now legal in the UCI races.


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

2011 Cannondale Super X with TEAM BEER eccentric BB. Sram Red, mavic kysriums, Tufo Cubus tires.


----------



## Xenu (May 19, 2010)

Giant image of a SS disc crux with hydraulic brakes and a flat bar:

https://i48.tinypic.com/10cnkg2.jpg


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

AMCAT said:


> How does the surly chain tensioner funtion ?? I'm thinking of turning my multi speed cx into a single speed...thx


Never saw your post. The singular works great. best tensioner I have ever used!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Adamj4130 (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

What model/make is that orange bike?


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

erol/frost said:


> What model/make is that orange bike?


That is a Raleigh Furly. if you look a little down the cyclocross page he did a nice write with pics. After reading it i ordered one, should be here mid week. here is a link to raleigh 
Raleigh Bicycles Furley


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

PitchCrew said:


> That is a Raleigh Furly. if you look a little down the cyclocross page he did a nice write with pics. After reading it i ordered one, should be here mid week. here is a link to raleigh
> Raleigh Bicycles Furley


Wow, what a cool bike in black. Looks like a sensible year round training/gravel path bike especially with discs. From where did you order yours from if you don`t mind me asking? Currently I have a Miyata Triplecross which don`t really cut it anymore for a number of reasons.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

erol/frost said:


> Wow, what a cool bike in black. Looks like a sensible year round training/gravel path bike especially with discs. From where did you order yours from if you don`t mind me asking? Currently I have a Miyata Triplecross which don`t really cut it anymore for a number of reasons.


ya, i really like the black. i probably would have ordered that if it was an option when i ordered the orange one. i do like the orange though, and i didn't have an orange bike in the quiver so it fits nicely.

it is a nice training/gravel/commuter that's for sure. i ordered the orange one at a LBS that sells raleigh. not sure where the black one came from.


----------



## Ratatosk (Mar 12, 2012)

What is your three speed setup? I wouldn't mind two more gears myself, for the hills.



seat_boy said:


> My Crosscheck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ratatosk (Mar 12, 2012)

*Another NB Zona*

Finally finished my Nature Boy about a month ago and I absolutely love it. The Brooks wasn't quite right for me on this bike, so I switched it to a Selle Italia something or other. A few changes to make at some point, but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's mine ready for the gravel.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Supposedly going to race cross this season.
Here's my weapon of choice
(also a sweet rig for getting around town)
My apologies for the cell quality picture, the lighting didn't help much either.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Ratatosk said:


> Finally finished my Nature Boy about a month ago and I absolutely love it. The Brooks wasn't quite right for me on this bike, so I switched it to a Selle Italia something or other. A few changes to make at some point, but I'm enjoying it.


Paul Mini-Motos *and* hubs? Baller, my friend.
I never got on well with the big ol' B17. I find the narrower Professional or Swift fits me better.
However, I'm putting a cheap saddle on mine for 'cross season- just not willing to risk a Ti railled Swift!

Los


----------



## Ratatosk (Mar 12, 2012)

sslos said:


> Paul Mini-Motos *and* hubs? Baller, my friend.
> I never got on well with the big ol' B17. I find the narrower Professional or Swift fits me better.
> However, I'm putting a cheap saddle on mine for 'cross season- just not willing to risk a Ti railled Swift!
> 
> Los


Heh, yep  I got a pretty good deal on the hubs, but bought the MiniMoto's right after they came out, which was a bit painful at full price... however, I do like them and they fit the classy look of the frame nicely. It took me about six months to buy all the parts, it was well worth it though.

I've tried to use the B17 on several bikes and have been disappointed that it hasn't worked out. I bought the mens one on the advice from other ladies, after having horrible luck with their women's saddles, but it's still too wide (although better). The saddle I have on the nature boy now is a narrower women's one and is much more comfortable :thumbsup:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

What gear ratio are you all running? I'm considering a SS build and not sure what to start with. I already have a 20t ENO freewheel off another bike I'm not using, suggestions for front? Thanks for any info!


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, I'm using a 42x16 right now, but will probably put a 17 or 18t on for the season. I'm moving, so I want to get a feel for the courses before I decide.
42x18 is kind of classic CX gearing. To get an equivalent gear, you'll need a 46t ring. However, look at what the 1 speed guys in your local races are running. If the courses where you are are really fast, with little sand, mud, or climbs, you might want to gear up. Conversely, if they're technical courses, you might go down a bit.

Los


----------



## real ss budgie (Sep 5, 2010)

chi ti hi fly


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

My Crosscheck, 39x18 right now. Thinking about bumping to a 42 up front...planning on using it at the weekly cx race series coming up soon.


----------



## htfu_aaron (Aug 31, 2010)

Updated


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Mine*

Mine, my new wheels aren't here yet so my old ones will have to do


----------



## real ss budgie (Sep 5, 2010)

sweet


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

My offering. I built the frame in my buddy's shop, and pieced it together with **** I had laying around, hence the bastard title. It's a blast to ride. Super fast and smooth as a prom queen's thighs. Experimenting with the flat bars right now. Really liking it.


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

*My Major One*

in 'need' of some upgrades, new wheels on the way soon hopefully to replace the current boat anchors. I'm sure new wheels will dramatically improvement my next race placement


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

Photo credits to DJ from here in Fort Worth. That's my SSCX Crosscheck at one of our weekly bandit races.


----------



## octanejake (Oct 11, 2010)

that picture is awesome


----------



## jss29b (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## jss29b (Nov 15, 2008)

Trek X01. Not sure of the year. Just added 40c Ritchey Max's. Really helped out the ride quality.


----------



## jss29b (Nov 15, 2008)

Little bit better pic. Out doing some gravel grinding.


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

Edited:my first picture was horrible.










I've done a few cross races over the years but never tried single speed. Gonna try to hit Cincinnati this weekend the Louisville next weekend.


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

bryantreams said:


> I've done a few cross races over the years but never tried single speed. Gonna try to hit Cincinnati this weekend the Louisville next weekend.


Did you do louisville last year? What gear are you gonna go with? Im planning on racing but im gonna be pressed for time and may not be able to preride and swap gears before the race.


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll be sticking with a 40X17 until I get an eno hub. The only cross race I did last year was promotion cross here in Lexington, ky.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

bryantreams said:


> I'll be sticking with a 40X17 until I get an eno hub. The only cross race I did last year was promotion cross here in Lexington, ky.


Should be solid. I heard 39x17 was okay but a touch small on the flat sections. I think Im gonna run 38x16 unless its muddy.


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

Awesome, see you there. Holler at me if you see me, shouldn't be too many XO1 single speeds thrown together out of random parts haha.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

bryantreams said:


> Awesome, see you there. Holler at me if you see me, shouldn't be too many XO1 single speeds thrown together out of random parts haha.


Will do! Good Luck


----------



## RegularCaller (Aug 31, 2012)

Just finished putting my Cotic Roadrat together for a bit of cross use this winter. 

It's the SS flat bar 'Rat which has just been fitted with Magura MT4 hydraulic discs and a set f Schwalbe Racing Ralph's. 
it's currently running 45x18 but when the new chain arrives on Monday it'll be getting converted to a more friendly 39x18. 
I'll have to get some pictures up tomorrow!


----------



## Brian W. (Mar 5, 2011)

First i had this:

2010 Gary Fisher Presidio...









Then i swapped the parts onto this:

2011 Crux...


----------



## UzziDH (Dec 22, 2004)

New build. Love it.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

34/40 up front, and a 16/19 White Industries freewheel in the back (with a 16t fixed cog on the flip side).

The CC's long dropouts can take up up to 6 teeth of cog difference, hence the 6 tooth chainring difference. I can run 34/16, 34/19, and 40/16 (40/19 uses up too much chain) I have to run a half link to make this work, though. Otherwise, the 40/16 ends up being too short and not able to get clamped in the dropout.



Ratatosk said:


> What is your three speed setup? I wouldn't mind two more gears myself, for the hills.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Salsa La Cruz w/ 36x16 magic gear. Love it!


----------



## UzziDH (Dec 22, 2004)

88 rex said:


> Salsa La Cruz w/ 36x16 magic gear. Love it!


Nice! I run the same magic gear


----------



## tucsonrider (Jun 18, 2012)

*1982 Trek Cyclocross SS*

Just finished this project:
Surly Track Fixed/Free hubs on double wall rims
Shimano 600 Cranks
TRP EuroX Cantilevers
Old steel SP seatpost
Selle Saddle
Salsa Stem- 1inch and used an 1 1/8 in to 1 in adapter to use thread-less
Threaded Headset 
Deda Bars
Lizard Skins Tape
Cane Creek single speed levers
Maxxis Tires
I took older Trek frame that i had been riding around as a commuter to a local frame builder and had him braze on canti bosses, extra bottle mounts, and STI mounts because i plan to tour on it this summer. I had the clearance for larger tires because originally this frame was meant for larger 27" wheels so when i downsized to 700c. I can now run fenders, and large tires thanks to this. Enjoy!


----------



## Mplsfatty (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Salomo (Feb 10, 2012)

More of a monstercross I guess in current set up. Had to trim the side knobs to make the 2.0 Mud X's fit.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Monstercrossed Cross=Checks are a blast! 
I had some IRC Mythos' on mine for a while, definitely had to break out the nippers on some of the knobs on the rear, though.

Los


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry for the terrible picture, I will try to point something other than my phone at it tomorrow.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

xjbaylor said:


> Sorry for the terrible picture, I will try to point something other than my phone at it tomorrow.


I *hope* you mean a better camera...

Los


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Action shot from yesterday from the final race of my local series. (I won the day in SS A's, which gave me the overall season title in SS A's). My time in yesterday's race would have gotten me 4th place in the geared Elite's. 

Have been loving the Felt with the Beer Components adapter.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

sslos said:


> I *hope* you mean a better camera...
> 
> Los


You are correct...


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

xjbaylor said:


> You are correct...


That's a sweet bike. I was seriously considering a Traitor before I found the deal on my Nature Boy Zona.
Solid looking build, too.

Los


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

sslos said:


> That's a sweet bike. I was seriously considering a Traitor before I found the deal on my Nature Boy Zona.
> Solid looking build, too.
> 
> Los


I was seriously considering a Zona, and when I went to purchase one the shop had a large Crusade in stock. I asked what it would cost to order one for me and the rest is history. The price was great, so I went for the traitor. I think the Zona (your year specifically) looks better, but this grade of tubing for $599 was too good to pass up.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

xjbaylor said:


> I was seriously considering a Zona, and when I went to purchase one the shop had a large Crusade in stock. I asked what it would cost to order one for me and the rest is history. The price was great, so I went for the traitor. I think the Zona (your year specifically) looks better, *but this grade of tubing for $599 *was too good to pass up.


Wow! Indeed!
I really like the "Smoky and the Bandit" paint job, but that's a great price for the Crusade.

Los


----------



## mfm2002mont (Dec 24, 2012)

*Ridley SS CX*

First post, so here it goes:
Ridley cx bike with a bent deraileur hanger, so converted to a ss with a DMR tensioner. 
40mm knobbies with 30x16 gearing. Eats trails for breakfast.


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

*On One Pompino*

Just finished building this up and can't and to take it out. The BB is a bit wide so I'll have too wait for a narrower one.

Paul Comp. 170mm cranks, 39T sprocket, high flange hubs, Neo-retro front and touring canti rear brakes, funky monkey front cable stop and a couple of moon units.

FSA headset, SL-K carbon seatpost and stem.

Salsa clamp

Fizik aliante carbon saddle

On One Midge bars with Dura ace levers and Fizik shiney ass bar tape with Allagash Quadrupel cork bar plugs (YUMMY).

Mavic A319 rims with double butted spokes and gold nipples

Serfas Cyclo 700x35C tires

KMC K710SL Superlite Kool chain and a 20 tooth freewheel for now


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

NailheadSS said:


> Just finished building this up and can't and to take it out. The BB is a bit wide so I'll have too wait for a narrower one.
> 
> Paul Comp. 170mm cranks, 39T sprocket, high flange hubs, Neo-retro front and touring canti rear brakes, funky monkey front cable stop and a couple of moon units.
> 
> ...


Nice to see Belgian bar plug ends _and_ what appears to be a sweet IRS-equipped Baja Bug in the same photo. Oh, and your On-One CX bike is nice! :thumbsup: Watcha got for a motor and transaxle in that puppy?


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

That pompino is nice!

I wish On-One would make a matching straight-blade, segmented cx fork to go with their segmented seatstays.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*On-one Pompino*

with a S2 2 spd kick back hub. Fun


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

I´m playin too, POMPINO frames rock!







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
greetings from Argentina


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

My commuter, my SSCX, my Bianchi San Jose pro...


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

NailheadSS said:


> Just finished building this up and can't and to take it out. The BB is a bit wide so I'll have too wait for a narrower one.
> 
> Paul Comp. 170mm cranks, 39T sprocket, high flange hubs, Neo-retro front and touring canti rear brakes, funky monkey front cable stop and a couple of moon units.
> 
> ...


As soon as I saw that bike, I knew it looked familiar. I talked to you in the parking lot of the sports complex last w/e. The bike looks as cool in person as it does in the photos. Nice rig!


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

*2012 Specialized Crux Disc SS*










Crux Disc with TEAM BEER and tubeless Capt'n tires.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

2005 Moots Psychlo-X EBB DiscOnly


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey all,
I'm building a belt drive SS CX bike. What gear are you running? Is your rear hub freewheel? SS cassette? Geared Cassette? I'm worried about the chain (belt) line.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's mine,


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*My first Cyclocross !*

Just picked up my new Cannnondale today. Just need to change the saddle and the pedals.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*My first Cyclocross !*

I just picked it up today, never had a road bike or cyclocross, hopefully i will enjoy riding this type of bike, a new adventure for me.


----------



## ecodoug (Oct 13, 2009)

*2009 Kona Major One*

Picked up the frame used, scraped parts together and raced it all last season, 39x17, in the geared fields. Did ok but I just race for funsies:








Setup with Midge bars and a 44mm Jones up front for some Tennessee gravel grinding:
















Tektro Mini-Vs are awesome in every way except they don't have vertical clearance for a fender in front, so I'm considering canti brakes. Otherwise, it's quickly becoming my favorite mixed terrain bike


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

rickcin said:


> Just picked up my new Cannnondale today. Just need to change the saddle and the pedals.


Too many gears for this particular thread. :nono:


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

moonraker said:


> My commuter, my SSCX, my Bianchi San Jose pro...


i've always got a soft spot for those san jose's.. good stuff.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*Cannondale*

My first CX!


----------



## octanejake (Oct 11, 2010)

rickcin said:


> My first CX!


it is not single speed though and therefore this is not the correct thread for it


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, I need to get with it!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

There are some awfully sexy bikes in this thread. I have been contemplating the ss conversion on mine and this certainly is motivating me to take the plunge...particularly after destroying my rear derailleur on my last ride. Just need to figure out a gear I can live with for my typical ride that include road, gravel, dirt, and some singletrack.


----------



## skiwallace (Nov 20, 2011)

*Fun*

It's fixed and got a flat bar, but super fun.


----------



## xxxbike (Aug 5, 2006)

I just took delivery of a 2013 Rocky Solo CX. Use it to commute to work. Why a CX and not a road bike or a 29er? This trail is about 30% if the ride (though only about 15% is single track) the rest is typical marginally-maintained roads. 
Still figuring out the shifters but so far loving it.









Already getting complaints about tracking mud into the office. 









Sent by high-tec mobile device through carrier pigeon network using flakey app controlled by less-than-accurate finger.


----------



## xxxbike (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh. Just noticed its a single speed CX thread. Guess the rest of you aren't having shifter issues. 


Sent by high-tec mobile device through carrier pigeon network using flakey app controlled by less-than-accurate finger.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice looking bike, very cool and I am sure you will love it! Very different than a mtn bike but thta is the thrill, have 2 very different bike.

Did you buy it at Liberty Bike in Asheville?


----------



## xxxbike (Aug 5, 2006)

rickcin said:


> Did you buy it at Liberty Bike in Asheville?


Nope. Wrong side of town. Love the owners over there. Mike is pretty awesome. Some of the staff are pretty awesome too. 
My shop is ProBikes in West Asheville.

Sent by high-tec mobile device through carrier pigeon network using flakey app controlled by less-than-accurate finger.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

xxxbike said:


> Nope. Wrong side of town. Love the owners over there. Mike is pretty awesome. Some of the staff are pretty awesome too.
> My shop is ProBikes in West Asheville.
> 
> Sent by high-tec mobile device through carrier pigeon network using flakey app controlled by less-than-accurate finger.


I live in NY but have been to Asheville last summer and I love it there. I stopped into Liberty Bike to get some maps and enquire as to where to mtn bike.

Going to bike around Harrisonburg VA next month and hoping to get back to Asheville in the fall.


----------



## xxxbike (Aug 5, 2006)

rickcin said:


> I live in NY but have been to Asheville last summer and I love it there. I stopped into Liberty Bike to get some maps and enquire as to where to mtn bike.
> 
> Going to bike around Harrisonburg VA next month and hoping to get back to Asheville in the fall.


My wife was born in Yonkers, raised in the Catskills. Loads of good riding there and here. SS guys have to be pretty strong in both places. I have gears. 'Nuff said 

Never ridden much in VA, except a gang of us rode the VA Creeper end-to-end about 10 years ago on what I'd now consider an All-Mountain bike. 1% grade in soggy gravel on 2.5s. Even downhill, it was pretty miserable.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

We live just north of Yonkers and our favorite place to ride is Stewart Forest in Newburgh. It's long flowing single track perfect for an older rider like myself with a FS 29er.

We did ride Bent Creek when in Asheville and next time we want to try Dupont.


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

> I've been hunting a steel, disc SSCX frameset for a long time now. Was hoping for vertical dropouts and some sort of tensioning system but I think it's time to give up on that dream and go with horizontal dropouts.


These were my sentiments exactly until I found the forthcoming Traitor Crusade. It's going to make the ideal single speed CX bike IMHO. Can't wait until August...


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

> I've been hunting a steel, disc SSCX frameset for a long time now. Was hoping for vertical dropouts and some sort of tensioning system but I think it's time to give up on that dream and go with horizontal dropouts.


These were my sentiments exactly until I found the forthcoming Traitor Crusade. It's going to make the ideal dingle speed CX bike IMHO. Can't wait until August...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

xxxbike said:


> I just took delivery of a 2013 Rocky Solo CX. Use it to commute to work. Why a CX and not a road bike or a 29er? This trail is about 30% if the ride (though only about 15% is single track) the rest is typical marginally-maintained roads.
> Still figuring out the shifters but so far loving it.
> 
> View attachment 793029
> ...


Still a nice bike, but you've got to do something about that gearing&#8230; as in, get rid of the cassette, for starters.


----------



## xxxbike (Aug 5, 2006)

Surely you jest! I can't go back to 8-track!


Sent by high-tec mobile device through carrier pigeon network using flakey app controlled by less-than-accurate finger.


----------



## niknaim (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

niknaim said:


>


Nice first post! Stay a while, will ya? Good to see those funky-ass half-link chains coming in handy on a non-adjustable/non-sliding BB/rear axle setup.


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

just finished the build.......


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

My Major One set up for an early spring gravel grinder. For 'cross season obviously it loses the bag and bottles. Also, gearing goes down to 42:18 so my legs don't explode!


----------



## octanejake (Oct 11, 2010)

I know it isn't a cyclocross frame but I'm going to try run this as my sscx for collegiate this year.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Quick question for all of you that race sscx, what gearing are you running? I live in New England and just bought a complete NB Zona. It has 42-17 and seems a bit tough on hills. I have yet to race, but know this combo will be tough. What gearing are you all running? I'm thinking of swapping out to a 39t, with a 17 or 18 in the back. I'll post pics too.


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

RPG said:


> Quick question for all of you that race sscx, what gearing are you running? I live in New England and just bought a complete NB Zona. It has 42-17 and seems a bit tough on hills. I have yet to race, but know this combo will be tough. What gearing are you all running? I'm thinking of swapping out to a 39t, with a 17 or 18 in the back. I'll post pics too.


I don't race. But I do live in New England. I'm running a 39-19 and it's great for gravel roads with good climbs and singletrack.


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

Also if you happen to ride ss mtb. For comparison of fitness and location. I run a 32-20 on my ss 29er in southeast vt.


----------



## metcalfja (Oct 12, 2005)

*Here's mine*

Raleigh Furley, American Classic SS 29'er wheels, Avid BB7 mountain bike brakes (they work just fine and have incredible stopping power), Specialized Tera Pro 700x33 tires, Ritchey WCS stem/bar/seatpost, stock crank with FSA 38 tooth front ring/18 tooth rear, shimano XT SPD pedals. 22lbs 5oz.


----------



## metcalfja (Oct 12, 2005)

42/17 would be tough, try a 20 on the rear cog and see how that feels.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

ardmoregeorge said:


> Also if you happen to ride ss mtb. For comparison of fitness and location. I run a 32-20 on my ss 29er in southeast vt.


I do have a ss mtb and also run a 32-20. I'm trying a 39-17 and 18 to see how that feels. I may also pick up a 19 as I love riding cross bikes on single track. Thanks!


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

RPG said:


> Quick question for all of you that race sscx, what gearing are you running? I live in New England and just bought a complete NB Zona. It has 42-17 and seems a bit tough on hills. I have yet to race, but know this combo will be tough. What gearing are you all running? I'm thinking of swapping out to a 39t, with a 17 or 18 in the back. I'll post pics too.


Last season I raced 42x16 in my first race in Boise. Way too tall. So I went back to what I used 10 years before in Colorado- 42x18 which worked ok. 
Building up my new bike I decided to try a smaller gear. I'm starting the season 39x18.
I think for some of our courses I'll put the 16t on.
If you don't have a lot of flat, fast sections on race day I'd definitely go 39t.

Los


----------



## ecodoug (Oct 13, 2009)

*sscx gearing*



RPG said:


> Quick question for all of you that race sscx, what gearing are you running? I live in New England and just bought a complete NB Zona. It has 42-17 and seems a bit tough on hills. I have yet to race, but know this combo will be tough. What gearing are you all running? I'm thinking of swapping out to a 39t, with a 17 or 18 in the back. I'll post pics too.


For cx racing and paved commuting, I run 39/17 and it feels just right out here in Central New York. Just dropped to 36/17 to do some longer gravel road rides, 36/18 might be ideal.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

*New Zona*

It's all stock except gearing. Went 39-18. Can't wait to get it real dirty.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice AC!!! What size is that? I wanted one but they made the smallest in a 49 and I need a 46, so I just(like 2 hours ago!) ordered a purple Nature Boy reg in a 46. Can't wait!!!
Should be here Friday & get built up that day.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Nice AC!!! What size is that? I wanted one but they made the smallest in a 49 and I need a 46, so I just(like 2 hours ago!) ordered a purple Nature Boy reg in a 46. Can't wait!!!
> Should be here Friday & get built up that day.


It's a 52. Fits me great. I'm 5'9". You'll love the ac. Rides great and is a blast. Enjoy!


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

I may have posted this last year but it has some updates so once again here is my Felt F1X SSCX.

Upgrades from last year are mainly the brakes. I went from BB7's to TRP's new single speed specific (feel funny saying that about brakes) Hylex hydraulics 160 front 140 rear. The Hylex's are such a vast improvement over the BB7's it's ridiculous. The feel and modulation remind me of my XT's on my MTB. Only issue i have is that the brake hoods are longer than what i had and now i need either a more compact bar (current bars are aluminum Salsa Bell Laps) or a slightly shorter stem.

Also new are the cranks. Used a set of 2012 SRAM Red Exograms. Had to get a little creative with spacer bolts for the hidden 5th arm to make it single ring compatible but it works

In about 2 weeks i'll have another upgrade...a set of Psimet carbon tubular wheels with King disc hubs. Will repost that when they are here and ready.

Weight as shown and ready to ride with basic eggbeater pedals, bottle cage, and Barfly mount is 15.75 lbs

I'm using a BEER Components EBB for BB30 for the SS conversion. Shown here with 42x17 gearing which is what I run more often than not in races.

EDIT: also oh and one note. That 3T Luteus fork is freaking amazing. Really stiff and GOBS of clearance. I actually was running a 1.9 MTB tire on the front for awhile. It was a Specialized S-Works Renegade 1.9. It fits right on in there. With a fat tire like that on the front, it really converts this bike into a killer singletrack slayer.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice Tyrone. How much weight do you think you'll drop with the carbon tubulars? Those hoods do look abnormally long, but I think the extra grip surface would work well for stand and mash climbs.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought I posted my AC on here when I picked it up on Friday but I guess I didn't.
All City Nature Boy 46cm, 42/19 SS. Pretty much stock at this point, although I did put my classy "lap bell" on it(not in picture).









I am embarrassed to say that 5 days into ownership, I have all of 6ish miles on it so far. Thank goodness I have a CX race tomorrow that will right that cosmic wrong! Crazy week of running & road bike races. So glad October is finally here!


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

phsycle said:


> Nice Tyrone. How much weight do you think you'll drop with the carbon tubulars? Those hoods do look abnormally long, but I think the extra grip surface would work well for stand and mash climbs.


You know good question on the weight difference between the current wheels and the carbon tubulars. The current Stan's Race Golds are extremely light...at least for a 29'er MTB wheelset, I think Stan's lists them at 1390 grams. And I'm not sure how much my tubular set is going to weigh. I think the tubulars are going to be a little heavier...they'll be a custom set of Psimet 38W Carbon's (Custom Cyclocross Wheels - Custom Bicycle Wheelsets by PSIMET). Psimet has stock set of these with Alchemy hubs that is listed at 1247 grams, but because I am running discs I had to go with a custom setup. I went with Chris King disc hubs....R45 road disc in the rear, and on the front, I went with one of their MTB disc hubs instead of an R45. Mainly because when I ordered them, there was a small chance I would be racing one of the new Giant TCX's disc frames with the thru-axle fork, and I wanted a front hub that could be convertible between standard QR and 15mm thru axle, and the R45's, being a road hub, didn't offer that.

So all that being said, I think with the King hubs, the Psimet tubulars will be a bit heavier...we'll see. I'm not getting them with weight as the main consideration though....I've wanted the ride of tubulars for awhile now, and those Race Gold rims are flexy as hell (they have a 170 lb weight limit which is exactly where I'm at). So I'm looking forward to the Psimet's for a bump in performance from tubulars and stiffness, weight was the 3rd consideration for them I guess.

Oh and yeah, the extra grip surface on the Hylex hoods do work well for the stand mash climbs. Just the other day, I took off the Salsa Bell Laps (which are now for sale if anyone is interested!) that are in the photo and replaced them with some shorter reach alu Zipp Service Course's...and now my position is back to where it was. So happy about that.


----------



## sss4avant (Jul 15, 2009)

*2012 Felt Breed*


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

*Custom Wilco SSCX (DSCX?)*

Just took delivery today. It's a custom disc steel frame with enough nice bits and bobs to keep the weight down around 18lbs. Running the WI dingle speed cranks 35/38 in the front and 13/15 tooth cogs in the back. 35/15 is too tall for off road, so I am going to change it to a 16T. The rear adjustable drop outs are the bees knees!


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's my new bike for this season. 2009 Cannondale XTJ, NOS.
17.8 lbs.









Los


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

updated pic with Psimet 38W tubulars laced to King disc hubs (R45 disc rear & Mtn disc front in case I ever need 'em on a thru-axle fork). Challenge Fango tubulars. Will probably de-sticker those rims a bit....


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

^^^^ NICE Ron. interested in hearing your thoughts on the wheels. 
Does that 3T fork have a fender mount?


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

A blend of KVA Stainless and True Temper S3. Just waiting on a new crank and fork.

GasX, bike looks great!


----------



## LFJ (Dec 6, 2004)

nice cannondale. how are you running it SS? beer EBB or magic gear or something else?



sslos said:


> Here's my new bike for this season. 2009 Cannondale XTJ, NOS.
> 17.8 lbs.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uclamatt2007 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just finished building this up today. Budget SSCX action here. I've usually ride road and mountain but I wanted to give cross a shot without breaking the bank so this is what I went with.










Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno
FSA Omega Compact Bars
Cane Creek SCR-5c Levers
Michelin Mud 2's
Crank Brother Candys
Fizik Aliante Saddle

It's heavy at 21.4 pounds, but considering that I am only into this thing for about $450, I am very happy with it.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

LFJ said:


> nice cannondale. how are you running it SS? beer EBB or magic gear or something else?


Thanks! Yup, BEER Components EBB. Very happy with it. Not cheap, but so far it's seen the High Cascades 100 on my flash, and now CX on my XTJ with no complaints.

Los


----------



## LFJ (Dec 6, 2004)

That's good to know. I was thinking about buying an aluminum cannondale disc bike and adding a BEER EBB.



sslos said:


> Thanks! Yup, BEER Components EBB. Very happy with it. Not cheap, but so far it's seen the High Cascades 100 on my flash, and now CX on my XTJ with no complaints.
> 
> Los


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0858.jpg" >

'84 Fuji Touring III

Hatta Headset

Nitto Bars and Stem

Dia-Compe Cantis w/ Sram Levers

Ritchey WCS Crankset w/ Dura Ace BB

Shimano 600 Chain

Time ATAC World Champ Pedals

Mavic Aksiums w/ Challenge Fangos


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Sweet!
Bonus points for snow


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

NailheadSS said:


> Just finished building this up and can't and to take it out. The BB is a bit wide so I'll have too wait for a narrower one.
> 
> Paul Comp. 170mm cranks, 39T sprocket, high flange hubs, Neo-retro front and touring canti rear brakes, funky monkey front cable stop and a couple of moon units.
> 
> ...


Beautiful .


----------



## ABud (Feb 12, 2012)

*69er Monster Cross*


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

He already sold it.



Shayne said:


> Sweet!
> Bonus points for snow


----------



## jwgd (Feb 26, 2007)

Not exactly a CX but it is SS and it has CX tires so I guess it counts.








Early '80s Sho-Gun roadie with 700x30 Schwalbe CX Comp. Gearing is 38x16. This bike is FUN!


----------



## NEwrench (Aug 14, 2013)

My Nashbar SSCX, mainly used as my commuter bike.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*Asylum meuse ss*


----------



## Hussite (Jan 14, 2014)

My Raleigh RX 2.0 on my way home from work last fall


upload a picture


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Can I get some thoughts on brake levers? I have a Felt with the Tektro levers, but I dont like the hood shape and the lever feel. I have SRAM Force on my geared bike and I thought about SRAM levers, but they are terribly expensive.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

Jnthomps08 said:


> Can I get some thoughts on brake levers? I have a Felt with the Tektro levers, but I dont like the hood shape and the lever feel. I have SRAM Force on my geared bike and I thought about SRAM levers, but they are terribly expensive.


I've some 7402 Dura-Ace Levers on my bike. They work very well.


----------



## mykgallegos (Nov 6, 2013)

*My Bianchi Roger! I am a Newbie, please be kind *


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

*SSCX or SSMX?*








1.8 mtb tires does this count? In my defense this is a 22" Vassago frame and I am 6'4" 225lbs so realtively speaking...........I love this bike


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

My first venture into CX... and it's a SS!


----------



## mykgallegos (Nov 6, 2013)

Love the XT crank. Looks super fun


----------



## Andy_K (Mar 19, 2014)

Jake the SSnake


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*ASYLUM MEUSE CXSS riding in the swamps!*


----------



## boofman (Apr 15, 2014)

el weirdo but cheapo!









Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jemlinus (Jul 27, 2008)

boofman said:


> el weirdo but cheapo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong thread. Not CX.


----------



## boofman (Apr 15, 2014)

jemlinus said:


> Wrong thread. Not CX.


This used to be an old Giant hardtail MTB..got skinny tires on it now but mostly still MTB parts..what to call it then? hybrid?

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I think it's fine here. Now I need a bike to post up.


----------



## boofman (Apr 15, 2014)

vaultbrad said:


> I think it's fine here. Now I need a bike to post up.


thank goodness! *thumbs up*

well, coming from the 3rd world, I must admit that I don't have a lot like u guys have..so with this $150 bike being accepted in this forum is always an honor!

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I like it boofman. Everyone in the 29er forums are clamoring for slack frame angles, so I think yours is a trendsetter :thumbsup:. If you like it and enjoy riding it, that is all that matters.


----------



## boofman (Apr 15, 2014)

deuxdiesel said:


> I like it boofman. Everyone in the 29er forums are clamoring for slack frame angles, so I think yours is a trendsetter :thumbsup:. If you like it and enjoy riding it, that is all that matters.


thanks bud! yeah, I enjoy riding it..I like my road runs but roadies are too flimsy for me imo as there are times I ride a little bit of trail with my MTB friends..but primary purpose is pavement, hence 48/18 gearing is the one I went with..

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, looks like a fun ride, boof. It's got more soul than a lot of the bikes posted here.


----------



## boofman (Apr 15, 2014)

stremf said:


> Yeah, looks like a fun ride, boof. It's got more soul than a lot of the bikes posted here.


Thanks stremf! Yes, if there's one thing this bike has it would be soul..I mean this would really be blood, sweat, tears with gears!

Looks like frankenstein's monster tho, with mini-v at the back and canti up front as I can't find any LBS that got hangers for the rear and frame hasn't got one..rims are double walls that screach like hell under heavy breaking..lol

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

boofman said:


> Thanks stremf! Yes, if there's one thing this bike has it would be soul..I mean this would really be blood, sweat, tears with gears!
> 
> Looks like frankenstein's monster tho, with mini-v at the back and canti up front as I can't find any LBS that got hangers for the rear and frame hasn't got one..rims are double walls that screach like hell under heavy breaking..lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk 2


I use a hanger from Surly that attaches to the seatpost clamp. Works well. I'm sure you can find one similar where you're at.

Surly Brake Hanger Stainless:Amazon:Sports & Outdoors


----------



## boofman (Apr 15, 2014)

stremf said:


> I use a hanger from Surly that attaches to the seatpost clamp. Works well. I'm sure you can find one similar where you're at.
> 
> Surly Brake Hanger Stainless:Amazon:Sports & Outdoors


exactly what I was looking for..however. nobody ever uses Cantis where I'm from so LBS don't bother having them in stock..looks like I'm going to have one fabricated for me..but thanks for the idea!

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I have one of those that I have never used. PM me Boofman if you want it.


----------



## boofman (Apr 15, 2014)

slammed the stem..and I like it even better now!

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

Here is mine. Previous owner used her as a road machine.


----------



## PattyCroas (Dec 6, 2012)

*Asylum Meuse SSCX*

Fresh from Oregon. An Asylum Cycles Meuse SSCX ready for short-track...


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

umarth said:


> He already sold it.


Haha, true but in defense I used some of the parts to build a newer Fuji cross frame for my B bike: 
<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/FUJI.jpg" >


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Ooh forgot I kind of have one of these now. This was just set up to test that the eccentric hub would hold in the aluminum frame (it did  )



















I'm gradually getting the bar position right (those woodchippers are funky) but I think its gonna be really fun. I sold the stans wheels so I can find a matching white front, and I am pulling a white industries crank off another bike as we speak. I have a 16/18 dos freewheel and 17t fixed cog ready to go on, hoping that paired with a 36t chainring will give me a fast enough gear for commuting and still leave me decent fixed / free options for trail riding


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

My SSCX (modified slightly for a gravel race) just got profiled in Cyclocross Magazine:

http://www.cxmagazine.com/ron-shevock-felt-f1x-gravel-singlespeed-lost-and-found


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> My SSCX (modified slightly for a gravel race) just got profiled in Cyclocross Magazine:
> 
> Ron Shevock's Singlespeed Felt F1X Gravel-Eating CX Bike - Lost & Found | Cyclocross Magazine ? Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos


50x19
So that's ~72GI? 100 miles and 7k ft of climbing, and a 6th place finish. Great job!


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

phsycle said:


> 50x19
> So that's ~72GI? 100 miles and 7k ft of climbing, and a 6th place finish. Great job!


yeah somewhere around there...the gear calculator app on my phone is telling me ~75 gear inches. If I were to SS it again next year, I would certainly go a little spinnier than that. 10 miles in on the first climb I was really doubting it and wasn't even sure I would finish.


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## uclamatt2007 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> My SSCX (modified slightly for a gravel race) just got profiled in Cyclocross Magazine:
> 
> Ron Shevock's Singlespeed Felt F1X Gravel-Eating CX Bike - Lost & Found | Cyclocross Magazine ? Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos


How are the Hylex brakes working out for you? I am thinking about them for a build I am doing for this coming cross season, but there just isn't much out there in the way of reviews.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

uclamatt2007 said:


> How are the Hylex brakes working out for you? I am thinking about them for a build I am doing for this coming cross season, but there just isn't much out there in the way of reviews.


I really, REALLY like them. I am more of a mountain biker than anything else, and thus, am very used and familiar with the feel of strong hydraulic brakes. And the Hylex's feel and power remind me a lot of really good MTB hydraulic brakes. Lots of power, but very easy to modulate so it's not either all on or all off. Lots of debate out there if you really need all that for a race course, but man they sure do inspire confidence...and I like to ride my cross bike and fast singletrack and the brakes sure do make that alot more fun. I'm a big fan...I currently have 'em set up 160 front, 140 rear. i was little worried about the 140 in rear being too small (mainly because on my MTB's I've also had 160's back there so that's my bias), but it's been no problem. Also, haven't needed a bleed or anything in the year or so since I've had them....rock solid.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> yeah somewhere around there...the gear calculator app on my phone is telling me ~75 gear inches. If I were to SS it again next year, I would certainly go a little spinnier than that. 10 miles in on the first climb I was really doubting it and wasn't even sure I would finish.


75, that's nuts. I'm going to run ~62gi (42x19 with 43mm tires) for a 70 mile, 10k ft race next year. Will be slow (and painful).


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

current pompino revised build. FUn as heck

<img src=https://static.lfgss.com/attachments/84584d1400599535-pompino-002.jpg>


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

This thread needs to stop--it's threatening the livelihood of my wallet!

(my fiancee just put down cash on a Nature Boy and now I need to figure out something for myself!)


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Klainmeister said:


> This thread needs to stop--it's threatening the livelihood of my wallet!
> 
> (my fiancee just put down cash on a Nature Boy and now I need to figure out something for myself!)


Dude, have you seen the nature boy disc?.....


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

jrm said:


> Dude, have you seen the nature boy disc?.....


Yes... She's getting the standard, I get the disc--guys over at All City are good dudes and hooking us up! I need some knobby Ss skinny in my life ASAP!


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

masi cxss


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

. . .


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

Co-opski said:


> View attachment 901929
> 
> masi cxss


That masi looks great with the bullhorn bars. I think I'd like to do something similar.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Picked up the wheel I needed to finish my project today. Still not positive about the wood chippers but it sure looks purty 









If I decide I don't like em, I recently took some wcs bars off my other cross bike for some 26mm salsa dirt drops I got in a trade. They were a bit too flexy combined with the steel fork but bet they would work really well with the stiffness of that Ritchey fork


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

*new PlanetX*

the paint is hardly dry.
Independent Fabrication steel Planet X
Murdered out a bit with some color pops and tributes to PUNK
ENVE fork
CK headset
3T 'stealth' cockpit and seatpost
TRP Hylex brakes (Pro-tip: these brake kits do NOT ship with barbs/olives argggggg!)
XT rotors
SRAM CX-1 cranks
Crank Bros candy 2 pedals
currently 42x18
Iron Cross Team wheels
Rocket Rons
Salsa skewers

Rides like a dream.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Didn't know people were still using the term "murdered out," but very very nice IF. 

I'd really like to try those Schwalbe CX Pro's someday.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

chairthruster said:


> the paint is hardly dry.
> Independent Fabrication steel Planet X
> Murdered out a bit with some color pops and tributes to PUNK


Looks so sick Matt!


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> Looks so sick Matt!


Thanks Ron! came together nicely I think. and I'm liking the Hylex brakes as much as you.



phsycle said:


> Didn't know people were still using the term "murdered out," but very very nice IF.
> 
> I'd really like to try those Schwalbe CX Pro's someday.


thanks. the tires are Schwalbe Racing Ralphs actually... I incorrectly listed them as Rocket Rons. I ran Rockets last season on a different bike, great tire, but I'm looking forward to these Ralph's for cx, as its my favorite mtb tread for all round riding, racing. The Ralphs may shed mud a little better (but at the cost of less bite) we will see. They hook up great running tubeless with the Iron Cross wheels.

The CX pros look interesting as well, I haven't tried them. but they are 80g more per tire than Ralphs....


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Oops, thought those were CX Pro's. Guess I didn't know RR's came in 33's. I'd really like to try those out as well.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

holy **** thats purty...


----------



## BenjiCX (Jun 27, 2013)

Running 33/16 currently.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*SSCX Action shot!*


----------



## lonefrontranger (Jun 29, 2004)

oh wait, I posted this to the CX bikes on singletrack thread...

doesn't matter I ride it everywhere anyway. +1 to the poster above who said the Hylex brakes are superb.

I'll probably have to ask some stupid questions about gearing soon, since I've never actually raced SS, despite being an old skool trackie and fixie rider for years. For now the 42x18 seems okay for whatever I've been riding it on. 

I mean, come on, it's singlespeeding - you're always in the wrong gear anyhow, right?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

DEAN
<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/DEAN.jpg" >


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

I have probably posted this bike (my 2 year old Felt F1X Disc) already in this thread in one of it's various guises, but this is it's current race set up. Scored a lightly used set of Enve XC Disc tubulars with DT 240's recently that will be race day only wheels. With this set up it is 15.66 lbs. Gearing in the photo is 42x17 and tensioning is via BEER Components EBB for PF30


----------



## Love Commander (Nov 15, 2012)

It's currently sporting a set of Alpha 400 Comp wheels, otherwise all stock.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Love Commander said:


> It's currently sporting a set of Alpha 400 Comp wheels, otherwise all stock.


I have one on order. It should be here at the LBS soon (I hope). I am building up some Crests on bikehubstore hubs for this season. Looks good!


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Love Commander said:


> It's currently sporting a set of Alpha 400 Comp wheels, otherwise all stock.


I'll be sure to wreck into one of them so you only have one Alpha400 wheel


----------



## Love Commander (Nov 15, 2012)

kmancrx said:


> I have one on order. It should be here at the LBS soon (I hope). I am building up some Crests on bikehubstore hubs for this season. Looks good!


Good choice, I really like mine. Doodads aside, it's a pretty nice feeling bike. Almost makes me want to pick up one of their geared CX bikes.



shamrok said:


> I'll be sure to wreck into one of them so you only have one Alpha400 wheel


That would be a good excuse to get a carbon wheelset. You get your EBB figured out? You missed a good practice, they have the sand pit set up.


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Raliegh tripper on roids*

My raleigh mtb/cx


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Hdpearson13 said:


> My raleigh mtb/cx


Cool bike, but it's not a SingleSpeed Cyclocross (SSCX).


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Your right just posted with phone thanks should have had glasses on. Thanks


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

This is how she sits today, although she's constantly changing. 2009 Bianchi San Jose (55cm). Ridley carbon fork, dengfu bar and seatpost, sun/surly rear wheel, Rolf front, Ritchey Mount Cross tires (NOS from ebay) 700x37, SLK brakes. A bit under 20lbs, still need to trim the steerer. A fancier wheelset, or at least a matching wheelset would be nice, but it's fun to ride as is. Haven't raced in a few years but when I did the weight was never my problem...


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

lonefrontranger said:


> oh wait, I posted this to the CX bikes on singletrack thread...
> 
> doesn't matter I ride it everywhere anyway. +1 to the poster above who said the Hylex brakes are superb.
> 
> ...


42x18 is my gearing of choice for most courses. There's one course here that I may put a 16t on for- I hate getting passed by a bunch of geared riders only to have to work my way back through them in the more technical areas.
Good looking bike- I agree that the Hylex brakes are pretty darned good- good enough that I'm eyeballing a disc setup for next year!
Los


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's our two:










Wife's Nature Boy with Charge saddle and white Cinelli bar tape.

In the back, my Fairdale Parser with TRP brakes, FSA components, and Tioga Spyder saddle.

Lots of fun!


----------



## macdonalder (Jun 29, 2011)

Love Commander said:


> It's currently sporting a set of Alpha 400 Comp wheels, otherwise all stock.


I actually just ordered an SSCXWC version of this that I'm looking forward to building. Do have a question though - it comes with an EBB but I have no idea what crank spindle diameter it will accept. Do you know?

Mine, as ridden in the frozen hell which was Deschutes last December:


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

Klainmeister said:


> Here's our two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate! That Fairdale! Yes! More pictures MUST be posted right now!


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

bdstorer said:


> Mate! That Fairdale! Yes! More pictures MUST be posted right now!


second that motion. what tires are you running on it?


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

*Fairdale Parser SSCX style*

Ask and yee shall receive:

































The Fairdale is a large Parser which measures more like a 56cm and since I am 6' exact, a 57cm would've been perfect. That being said, the more I ride it the more I appreciate a slightly smaller bike on the narrow trails around here.

It's currently setup monster cross style with 700x40 Michelin tire in the rear and a IRC 700x42 up front. Barely, and I mean barely fits. Definitely couldn't go any larger unfortunately (I've never met a fatter tire I didn't like--).

Build:

Fairdale Parser Large
- Soma Tange CX Fork
- Homebuilt wheels, Sunringle with All-city hubs, red nipples, red nuts
- FSA crank, 42t
- Halo clickster freewheel 18t
- Genetic Chimera pedals
- FSA Energy seatpost
- FSA Carbon Bars
- Genetic Perfect tape
- TRP brake levers
- TRP cx v-brakes
- Tioga double-tail saddle

Only thing I would change? The Soma fork seems a bit chattery compared to other rigid forks I've ridden so I am considering swapping it for the straight blade All-City one, but otherwise the thing handles like a dream and is a riot to ride around like an idiot in town.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

- On-One Pompetamine XL
- Fixie Inc. Pureblood V2 fork, FSA Orbit headset 
- On-One Midge bar
- WTB Laserdisc front and Disc SS rear hubs, DT Comp spokes and WTB i19 Frequency rims
- White Industries ENO cranks, 42t chainring, Shimano UN-55 BB
- On-One Groove Armada 19t cog
- Crankbros Egg Beater pedals
- Specialized Romin saddle, On-One Twelfty seatpost 
- Avid BB7 mtn. brakes and Tektro levers
- Schwalbe Racing Ralph rear and Rocket Ron front tires

And icing on the cake: headtube sticker from Ruger Firearms.


----------



## tbaier (Jun 25, 2008)

Saul Lumikko said:


> - On-One Pompetamine XL


Dig the bike. Been thinking about an XL one to replace my 57cm La Cruz which is just a tad too small. I am 6'3". How tall are you? How does the bike ride?


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks! I'm 6'2" with a 36" inseam. The stem is 110 mm and so far the bike feels great. It's my first CX bike so I have little experience with other CX bikes to compare, but the feeling I get compared to a mountain bike is "precise and stable". Note that my fork is a bit longer than intended, so the angles are slacker and reach is reduced.


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

Klainmeister said:


> Ask and yee shall receive.


Mate, thank you for the response and pics! The info about sizing was ace! I'm 5'11 w/32" in seam, looking at pulling the trigger on a 2014 in a large size. Sounds spot-on. Couple of questions, why did you swap out the stock fork for a Soma? Any chance of a picture of the rear clearances yo? Cheers, Benny


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

Pulled the trigger on a 2015 Parser SSCX. In the hand late November. Going to be a LOOOOOOONG wait.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Here's mine on the right, in use


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

bdstorer said:


> View attachment 935720
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger on a 2015 Parser SSCX. In the hand late November. Going to be a LOOOOOOONG wait.


Nice, you'll be happy. I had the fork lying around (I work at a shop) so I just ordered the frameset. The new color scheme looks great! Get rid of those POS conti tires though...


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

Klainmeister said:


> Nice, you'll be happy. I had the fork lying around (I work at a shop) so I just ordered the frameset. The new color scheme looks great! Get rid of those POS conti tires though...


Have one Challenge Grifo open tub in the shed I could use. Only have one as the other had the tread delaminate after only about 400km. Anyway thanks for the tip, I'll look in new treads. Any suggestions?


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

Don't think I ever posted a picture of my previous SSCX... I formerly owned a Singular Kite. It was a 'medium' size frame but felt too big, zero stand over height for me. Ended up trading the frame for a Kona Honky which to date it my all time favourite bike.


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

Nice bike the Kite, but we were never 'good friends'. Prefer the cheap and cheerful end of the spectrum.


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

bdstorer said:


> Have one Challenge Grifo open tub in the shed I could use. Only have one as the other had the tread delaminate after only about 400km. Anyway thanks for the tip, I'll look in new treads. Any suggestions?


Running Grifo as well. Personally like Clements more. Not as supple but more durable


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

swapping the Thomson X2 for a X4 but its basically done.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Jan 30, 2011)

Love Commander said:


> Good choice, I really like mine. Doodads aside, it's a pretty nice feeling bike. Almost makes me want to pick up one of their geared CX bikes...


I'm looking at the RXS as well... what do you like, what don't you like?
How's belt drive? What's involved in changing gearing?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

2006 Avanti Blade 1.0 city bike.
Tri-Cross carbon forks, Midge bars, 8-speed brifters with the shifting mech removed, Travel Agents, Mavic Aksium wheels, Surly Singulator.

Kenda Kwest tyres for daily use, Maxxis Raze or Specialized Houffilize for racing.

Running 38/17 for normal use.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Last official race of the season. I've been saying for the last 3 years that "this is gonna be my last season racing 1 speeds..." Already looking at a few upgrades to the Nature Boy for next season!


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

sslos - What helmet is that you're wearing? I'm trying to look for a non-mushroom helmet.

Also, what gearing did you run? I ran 42x19 and 39x19. Got killed on 39x19 on the flats.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

It's an older Specialized S3 that I won in a raffle at my first High Cascades 100, but I'll be paying for my next one- I have really liked this helmet!

I have used 42x18 for years, but thinking about moving to a 38t ring for next season. I just suffered in the long, softer grass sections that the course designers around here love to throw in. Probably use 38x17 (just a bit lower than what I have now) for most of our courses, 38x16 for the more roadie-oriented courses, and 38x18 for snowy slog-fests. 
FWIW, I've never changed gearing for specific races, but I'm turning 44 before CX season...

Los


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)

Rode this little thing for a season then used it for commuting the rest. For being cheapo Taiwanese steel this thing keeps giving. Its currently in pieces in my closet waiting for somebody to rescue it.


----------



## OScmidt (Sep 30, 2014)

Diamondback Steilacoom. Once upon a time she had gears. Either way my all around favorite bike to ride.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Vassago Fisticuff*









Ck hubs laced to HED rims /Wolftooth cog and chainring (40-18)

Scott


----------



## Something Clever... (Feb 8, 2005)

Moots psychlo x rsl ss


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

ProLine-
This thread is full of pretty bikes. Ti, Carbon, plenty of steel, lots of the good stuff. Even the occasional Moots- and you know what? Who cares. Meh meh meh...

Until I saw yours. What the heck is that German Tank of Joy? 

Not that any of the bikes are bad, just that yours resonates w/ me more. 

I swear when the Zombies come knocking- grab the GF and cat, and take that bike to the hills. 
Thanks for showing.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Recently set my SSCX machine up with an oval narrow/wide chainring. A 44T Rotor QCX1. I put exactly one test ride on it, and then raced it this past weekend in a 110 mile gravel grinder race called the Tainthammer and got 1st SS and 2nd Overall (110 miles but only a few hundred feet of climbing.....it was pancake flat, but extremely muddy and i used a 44x16). I am a big fan of ovalized rings for SS.


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> Recently set my SSCX machine up with an oval narrow/wide chainring. A 44T Rotor QCX1. I put exactly one test ride on it, and then raced it this past weekend in a 110 mile gravel grinder race called the Tainthammer and got 1st SS and 2nd Overall (110 miles but only a few hundred feet of climbing.....it was pancake flat, but extremely muddy and i used a 44x16). I am a big fan of ovalized rings for SS.


tainthammer? Lol


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

GasX said:


> tainthammer? Lol


lol....yeah, there are many miles of washboard dirt farmroads that give it it's name haha.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Johnny Chicken Bones said:


> ProLine-
> This thread is full of pretty bikes. Ti, Carbon, plenty of steel, lots of the good stuff. Even the occasional Moots- and you know what? Who cares. Meh meh meh...
> 
> Until I saw yours. What the heck is that German Tank of Joy?
> ...


Glad you like it Johnny , that right there is my SE Racing Stout . That has been bmxed , geared and now a SS drop bar joy .


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

This thread needs to stay on the first page...my long wait for an SSCX is over. It's a little big and a little too tracklike as far as geo goes, but it fits 35c knobbiest and puts a big grin on my face...steamroller


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Just picked up this bike last week! '16 Crux SS. Yesterday I set it up tubeless and changed out the chainring to a Wolf Tooth 40t (we're not so flat when it comes to hills and climbing during races in CO). Looking forward to a simpler way of racing cross!


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Have you folks already seen Captain Clown Hat shredding the hell out of this line in Whistler? On a cross bike? Plenty quick? 
Sheesh. 
Video: Cyclocrosser rips down Whistler?s A-Line mountain bike trail

Anyway-
Here's my SSCX bike. 
Not a huge fan of the Wheels Manufacturing eccentric BB. Huge mammoth fan of the insanely cool and good TRP Hylex brakes. 
Woodchipper bars are growing on me. 
Carbon SS CX is NOT a bike I need. And dammit now I will likely always own one. 
The white/red paint added a whopping $60 but the black stripes are reflective tape to keep me visible late at night. 




















I hope you aren't reading this since you are riding. 
-JCB


----------



## jacquey (Oct 6, 2015)

*2002 KHS CX-100 Single Speed*

Hey guys,

This is my first foray into SS, and SSCX for that matter. I wasn't able to resist owning a soft-tail steel frame, so I bought it and haven't looked back.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

One of my friends got "stuck" with this frame after winning two ebay auctions. Its been sitting in my closet for 5 months after I helped him out 

Figured I'd try setting it up as a SS this fall/winter so I wouldn't have to convert my other bike. Its running OK with the magic gear but may want a bit more - luckily its a ENO hub that I can conver to eccentric.

I was worried it would be too noodly (my custom steel crosser is built with verus HT and columbus straight gauge stays for more severe offroad abuse) but actually feels pretty good under my 220 lbs. Think its a keeper.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

sooshee said:


> Just picked up this bike last week! '16 Crux SS. Yesterday I set it up tubeless and changed out the chainring to a Wolf Tooth 40t (we're not so flat when it comes to hills and climbing during races in CO). Looking forward to a simpler way of racing cross!
> 
> View attachment 1013312


do you think that frame could take a derailleur hanger? I know it's a stupid question, but I have reasons.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Agwan said:


> do you think that frame could take a derailleur hanger? I know it's a stupid question, but I have reasons.


It sure doesn't seem like it from the pics. No cable stops or replaceable hanger. Tried to look for hidden cable ports, but can't find any either. 100% commitment frame, it seems.


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

Quality trail time with this rig.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

sooshee said:


> Just picked up this bike last week! '16 Crux SS. Yesterday I set it up tubeless and changed out the chainring to a Wolf Tooth 40t (we're not so flat when it comes to hills and climbing during races in CO). Looking forward to a simpler way of racing cross!
> 
> View attachment 1013312


i love the look of this frame, almost enough to make me want to dive into it with my first real CX bike


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

SSteamrollers can hang too right?


----------



## Nhmountainman (Aug 14, 2015)

Here is a portion of my new Niner RLT SSCX build I'll be picking up in a few days from an awesome NH shop...


----------



## Nhmountainman (Aug 14, 2015)

Ready roll...testing today!


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Nhmountainman said:


> View attachment 1033910
> 
> 
> Ready roll...testing today!


Looks Great. I especially like the Chris King Cog. I like the wide engagement.

Should be a fun ride!


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Took the Nature Boy out for a nice ride. The trails started out nice but suddenly got REAL muddy.

I took the road back and passed a couple of roadies going uphill, flinging mud all the while. I tried to give them a wide berth.















The last quarter mile or so between where I took these pics and the road was the worst. First time ever I had so much mud that the wheels wouldn't turn. The mud was very sticky! It made riding on the ice that much more fun!


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Some nice bikes in this thread. I'm condiered one after the last race. All 3 days of racing were very hard on the gearded bikes.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

My CX frame is being made. Will post pix after the build.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Killed the rear hub on my cx and took the opportunity to FINALLY pull the trigger on setting this up as a single speed. Replacement rear wheel is a SLX laced to an i19. Heavier than I wanted originally but I have been wanting to try a Shimano hub for a while, plus I got a killer deal on the wheelset. Setup 42x17 right now and will get my first ride in next week once I get the parts I need to install my rotor.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Pic from first ride yesterday. Did much better on the single track than I anticipated.


----------



## mateusz30 (Dec 29, 2015)

My New on one pompino. Great ride.


----------



## tbaier (Jun 25, 2008)

New to me. Monster cross at the moment.









Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Completed the conversion with a new chain ring, removal of the shifter mechanism from the lever, and a new chain.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ nice, i just bought the same frame and started piecing it together. I've got everything i need except tires.

i have a question for you, what rear hub are you running? i'm having trouble tracking down a good 130mm disc brake option.

i have an american classic mtb wheelset i wanted to use but not sure if i should consider re-spacing the frame or modifying the hub? I've read that there are a few hubs that can be converted to 130mm by removing spacers, but am having trouble tracking down a good option.

anyway, any input would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## imiller (Sep 13, 2009)

BENKD29 said:


> ^ nice, i just bought the same frame and started piecing it together. I've got everything i need except tires.
> 
> i have a question for you, what rear hub are you running? i'm having trouble tracking down a good 130mm disc brake option.
> 
> ...


White industries has one. I think Phil wood also made one.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

BENKD29 said:


> ^ nice, i just bought the same frame and started piecing it together. I've got everything i need except tires.
> 
> i have a question for you, what rear hub are you running? i'm having trouble tracking down a good 130mm disc brake option.
> 
> ...


I never could find a decent 130mm disc hub that was in my budget so I shoved a spare 135mm mtb wheel in the back.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

My Indy Fab Club Racer as a caliper brake SSCX. Soon will have a front disc.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

a beauty!!!!



Raymo853 said:


> My Indy Fab Club Racer as a caliper brake SSCX. Soon will have a front disc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

chairthruster said:


> a beauty!!!!


Soon it will be marred up by a rear brake and, the horror, gears.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

Raymo853 said:


> Soon it will be marred up by a rear brake and, the horror, gears.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ugh, gears. 2 by 9. 46/34 and 11-34









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kralc (May 11, 2012)

My Transition Rapture! Love it, I've put over 300 miles on it since purchasing it 3 weeks ago.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

can any CX bike be turned into a SS with just a wheelset switch or is there a lot more to it than that?


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

sgtrobo said:


> can any CX bike be turned into a SS with just a wheelset switch or is there a lot more to it than that?


If it doesn't have adjustable drop outs, you will also need a chain tensioner


----------



## detroitguy1 (Dec 5, 2014)

You don't even need to switch the wheels. A conversion kit and a chain tensioner is all you'd need. I use a Surly spacer kit and a Surly singleator on my SSCX and it works well. The frame is a typical geared CX frame and the hub is an Ultegra 6800 (11 speed).


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Grand Falls on the Little Colorado River, Navajo Nation, AZ


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

All City Nature Boy Original
IMG_20160317_191303369 by Norm, on Flickr

All City Nature Boy Disc 
IMG_20160327_104423719 by Norm, on Flickr

Bianchi San Jose
IMG_20160306_121034044 by Norm, on Flickr


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Finally finished it. it's been 95% complete for more than a month, the weather was unbelievably perfect today, so i finished it and took it for a test ride. a bit over 27 miles mixed surfaces, found some new trails.

it's a 61cm Civilian Le Roi Le Veut 4130 frame with sliders and a carbon fork. what a blast! hodge podge build. mountain BB7's, Ultegra cranks, Amer. Classic MTB wheelset, 40c Nano F/35c Conti. X-King R, Ergon saddle, 46mm Cowbell bars (for now), Cane Creek levers, Surly cog, 39:17. 23 lbs with nothin fancy, yet.

I think i'll end up with a little taller gear, but i will be spending a decent amount of time on single track so I want to be able to climb. wretched color, but i can change that down the road if i decide to keep this frame. the tire clearance is lousy, otherwise its great.

and now for the pics.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Really loving this ride...liked the steamroller but it was just a bit too big and the tires a bit too small.

Vassago Fisticuff: Squeezing a Vee Rubber V10 29x2.1 in the back with the wheel all the way back in the dropouts.


----------



## detroitguy1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Still dusty from Barry Roubaix.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Today I got a lesson in just how rocky a gravel road in AZ can be...this power line service road had more embedded rocks than young jeezy's grill, topped off with a 800 foot switchback descent that would have challenged an enduro bike and was utterly painful on the Fisticuff. Not even worth it for the scenery.


----------



## bj.bonnette (Jun 6, 2011)

In road mode rolling on Roubiax 32 tubeless


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

bj.bonnette said:


> View attachment 1074115
> 
> 
> In road mode rolling on Roubiax 32 tubeless


i love the simple look of this bike.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

bj.bonnette said:


> View attachment 1074115
> 
> 
> In road mode rolling on Roubiax 32 tubeless


would you be willing to post some close up pictures of the rear drop outs? My Googling returns nothing.

EDIT: Nevermind. I Googled a little harder.


----------



## bj.bonnette (Jun 6, 2011)

Just for reference the rear drop out is the same as a regular crux. Only difference is it is not drilled for a hanger. I took a spare I had from one of my other bikes and it fits perfectly. Just no holes to secure it.



Agwan said:


> would you be willing to post some close up pictures of the rear drop outs? My Googling returns nothing.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. I Googled a little harder.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, that's actually pretty awesome then! that would not be too hard to modify.


----------



## bj.bonnette (Jun 6, 2011)

Not at all. thought about using some extra di2 parts and adding a rear xt derailleur, only problem is no provisions for cables so I would have to drill some hole 

Etap it is I guess 



Agwan said:


> Oh, that's actually pretty awesome then! that would not be too hard to modify.


----------



## Eveready (Mar 6, 2013)

*Forced to ride ss now see the light*

Rode my foundry Auger in this year's DK200 . 6 miles in Kansas mud shears off my derailleur and so (without much thought) I break my chain and seal my fate with 50x24 gearing for the rest of the ride. I got lucky and it worked and am now transfigured!


----------



## detroitguy1 (Dec 5, 2014)

First ride on the new (to me) frame


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

the light and lively steamroller is back...


----------



## 50voltphantom (Jun 18, 2015)

Steamroller + centerpull brakes = half-decent SSCX. I have a fingers worth of clearance with 33mm tires front and rear.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice to see another black roller taking to the gravel...

Got the Fisticuff back together with fresh TRP levers and a Conti Speedride 42c out back


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

bump...Latest CL score: Chris King road hubs laced to Stans Alpha 400 rims with some snazzy white spokes.


----------



## comfycoaster (Jan 14, 2016)

jmctav23 said:


> bump...Latest CL score: Chris King road hubs laced to Stans Alpha 400 rims with some snazzy white spokes.
> 
> View attachment 1102365


Urban trail right off of san francisco st, NAU?


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

comfycoaster said:


> Urban trail right off of san francisco st, NAU?


nailed it...It's on my commute and the sign always cracks me up.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Delete.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

All-City NatureBoy. Picked it up a few weeks ago....love it so far.

Just gotta convert to tubeless, cause I keep getting flats.

Maybe try cross racing next year. Too out of shape right now.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

So it's been a while since I've posted on this thread. About 5 weeks ago, I was commuting home from the bike shop on my All-City Nature Boy Zona and was involved in a hit and run. Face and frame were both destroyed. I'll refrain from posting pics of my face, but here's my beloved NB-








So after a 4 hour facial reconstruction surgery, then a couple weeks later a 2 hour bone graft to rebuild my maxilla, I was still saddened about my bike.
Well, my teammate and a friend from a shop I used to work for got together, and decided to build a replacement. They had help from the rest of the team, and lots of other racers in the Boise cycling community.
Here she is-








I'm still stunned by the incredible people here in Boise, my friends at George's Cycles, and by my Donger Mfg. teammates.

Los


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

sslos said:


> I'm still stunned by the incredible people here in Boise, my friends at George's Cycles, and by my Donger Mfg. teammates.
> 
> Los


wow, sorry to hear about your bike, but more sorry to hear about your accident. i hope there were witnesses and the police got a good description of the car.

hope your healing well. sounds like you have a pretty special group of friends/teammates. i'm pretty sure it's written somewhere that when your friends get together and build you a new bike, you have to supply the beer after the first ride.

hope you get back to it soon. i look forward to reading your ride report (with pics) of the new bike with a brief comparison to the old one.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> wow, sorry to hear about your bike, but more sorry to hear about your accident. i hope there were witnesses and the police got a good description of the car.
> 
> hope your healing well. sounds like you have a pretty special group of friends/teammates. i'm pretty sure it's written somewhere that when your friends get together and build you a new bike, you have to supply the beer after the first ride.
> 
> hope you get back to it soon. i look forward to reading your ride report (with pics) of the new bike with a brief comparison to the old one.


Thanks, man. It's gonna be a while before I'm able to ride- I need to make sure I don't disturb the bone graft. 
I'm very excited to get this beaut out on some dirt, and I will most certainly post updates!

Los


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

sslos said:


> So it's been a while since I've posted on this thread. About 5 weeks ago, I was commuting home from the bike shop on my All-City Nature Boy Zona and was involved in a hit and run. Face and frame were both destroyed. I'll refrain from posting pics of my face, but here's my beloved NB-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the accident. Thrilled to hear your community came together.

A local racer at our shop had his SSCX run over by a truck, and he replaced it with a Nature Boy 853. I just picked up a frame last month and I'm 70% done building it up. This is going to be the "it" bike of 2017; it seems like everyone's grabbing one!


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

mdilthey said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident. Thrilled to hear your community came together.
> 
> A local racer at our shop had his SSCX run over by a truck, and he replaced it with a Nature Boy 853. I just picked up a frame last month and I'm 70% done building it up. This is going to be the "it" bike of 2017; it seems like everyone's grabbing one!


Thanks, the folks here really are outstanding! If it rides anywhere close to as well as my Zona did, there's good reason everyone is grabbing them!
Have fun with your build, hope you get a chanceto race it this season.

Los


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

sslos said:


> Thanks, man. It's gonna be a while before I'm able to ride- I need to make sure I don't disturb the bone graft.
> I'm very excited to get this beaut out on some dirt, and I will most certainly post updates!
> 
> Los


that shiny new bike is good motivation to heal faster.  I was doing the recovery thing last year after a collar bone break and two surgeries 8 months apart. not fun but it was worth it, i'm feeling good now. shoulder is nearly 100%, and my fitness is even better now than before my crash.

hopefully it's not too long before you can get back at it. you never know, maybe you'll come out faster on the other side.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> that shiny new bike is good motivation to heal faster.  I was doing the recovery thing last year after a collar bone break and two surgeries 8 months apart. not fun but it was worth it, i'm feeling good now. shoulder is nearly 100%, and my fitness is even better now than before my crash.
> 
> hopefully it's not too long before you can get back at it. you never know, maybe you'll come out faster on the other side.


Nothing like a crash to remind us how much we value our time on the bike. I've been down hard a couple of times.

Crashing is the reason I won't ride a bike with suspension- I take it easy, pick my lines, and stay upright to avoid time off the bike for a recovery.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Are y'all using standard dual-control shifters/levers for your SSCX? Or buying brake levers only?

Got a Traitor Crusade (same as Transition Rapture) frameset coming tomorrow

WTB CX/Frequency i29 wheels on American Classic hubs
WTB Cross Boss 35c, Riddler 37c or Kenda Happy Medium 40c tires

38T oval crank
Dunno rear gearing yet, but I plan on repurposing an old MTB cassette sitting around

Still piecing together the finishing kit... thinking it would be better to buy dual control brake levers/shifters that way I can run 10s or SS?


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

06HokieMTB said:


> Are y'all using standard dual-control shifters/levers for your SSCX? Or buying brake levers only?
> 
> Got a Traitor Crusade coming tomorrow
> 
> ...


Just brake levers for my build, but my frame won't take derailleurs.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

yup, just brake levers for me too.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

06HokieMTB said:


> Are y'all using standard dual-control shifters/levers for your SSCX? Or buying brake levers only?


Mine was a 1x10 and I gutted the shifty bits from the one lever. Didn't have to remove it but figured I had already removed the lever to get rid of the cable so why not just fully castrate the bike.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

I had a SuperX that was a 1x11, and I just added the ECBB but kept the lever. It just doesn't shift too much anymore


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> Are y'all using standard dual-control shifters/levers for your SSCX? Or buying brake levers only?


I like the hood shape of my old 8-speed STI shifters so I used them and the brake-only Tektro's are in a box.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

I know these are kind of in vogue right now. Here's my Nature Boy.

The blog links to the full build list, tons of good pictures, and my initial impressions:

New Bike Day: All-City Nature Boy 853


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

nature boy pics are killing me (did I just say that?) 

Nice bikes...


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

mdilthey said:


> I know these are kind of in vogue right now. Here's my Nature Boy.
> 
> The blog links to the full build list, tons of good pictures, and my initial impressions:
> 
> New Bike Day: All-City Nature Boy 853




Nice!!!

Los


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Pimped out Nature Boy Zona. Putting the steel fork back on soon.


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Things got a little muddy yesterday.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

out and about on the straggler


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

hamsterspam said:


> View attachment 1110801
> 
> 
> View attachment 1110802
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

The Fisticuff in touring trim...Coast to Coast ride starts in approximately 10 days :eekster:


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

jmctav23 said:


> The Fisticuff in touring trim...Coast to Coast ride starts in approximately 10 days :eekster:
> 
> View attachment 1113890


Wow, good luck and safe travels


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

2002 Gunnar Street Dog. Why Gunnar decided to name a CX bike "Street Dog" is beyond me. Maybe they were looking into the future as the newer models no longer have CX geometry.

Confession: she has 28mm tires and is currently set up fixed and has barely been off road. I do have a Lemond Poprad for off road.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Bump! Let's see some more SSCX!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

wow, good bump. It's been a year since i build up my cross bike and polluted this thread with pics. I'm overdue... Other than wearing out three rear tires and a couple chains, not a thing has changed since i built it. Lots of great miles in the last year, still enjoying it regularly. (mostly when trails are too wet to ride)


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sans touring gear now roaming the forests of Eastern Europe...the Fisticuff goes international


----------



## porttackstart (Oct 21, 2008)

I was originally on one of the original Raleigh Rainiers and last year upgraded to one of the carbon belt drive versions. No regrets.


----------

